# Surfliner IPA - BEER



## Blackwolf (Feb 7, 2014)

Curious, but has anyone heard of this particular beer before? If not, HEADS-UP LA!! 







http://www.beeroftomorrow.com/grb-surfliner-ipa/

https://untappd.com/b/golden-road-brewing-surfliner-ipa/203524


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 8, 2014)

Heh, I see as of now, one of the people to most recently "check in" on Untappd to show that they drank this brew is Wil Wheaton (of "Star Trek: The Next Generation," more recently with a recurring role on "The Big Bang Theory").

Unfortunately, I'm not a big IPA fan -- but I do need to make it to Golden Road Brewing one of these days. (As the article implies, it's a brewpub that happens to be right next to the train tracks in Glendale.)


----------



## The Journalist (Feb 9, 2014)

What's with the fascination with IPA's these days? Those hefes and kolsches look interesting though...


----------



## Shortline (Feb 9, 2014)

IPA's have been popular for many years, gained a resurgence in popularity in the microbrew boom of the early 90's, and have been gaining mainstream beer drinker acceptance ever since. I like IPA's in general. Haven't had this particular one, but would certainly give it a try! Amtrak LD trains have had Sierra Nevada IPA on board for a while now, it's not my favorite, but definitely drinkable.


----------

